
Show HN: Go Remote Jobs – Jobs to Go - tadake
https://goremotejobs.com?=2
======
meagher
Before I can even view the site, a pop up prompts me for my email!

Until you provide me some value (or I can at least see the site), then I'm a
lot less inclined to give out my email. Are you trying to optimize for email
sign ups or people actually using the site? If it's the second one, get rid of
the email modal or delay it until I've read at least one part of your site.

------
roryisok
Rendering broken on windows phone... Hardly matters I suppose but I couldn't
use it on my first attempt

------
BoysenberryPi
How is this any different from the million other remote job websites like
weworkremotely?

~~~
tadake
Hi! What makes Go Remote Jobs better than the other remote job websites, is
that the focus is on making it easy on the user. We've put a lot of extra work
into ensuring there are no fees to search for jobs, the searching is as easy
as possible, and that we have an expressive site search with more to come!
Some future updates (because Go Remote Jobs is only about a month old) that
are going to be coming, are going to include an email "matchmaker" to pair you
with the best jobs and advanced search filtering to do things such as
narrowing the listings you see to only jobs with 6 digits. I hope you enjoy!

